# What Should The Minimum Mileage And Time Rates Be In Your Location?



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

*iWork for peanuts shouldn’t be our motto*!

Here in the San Francisco Bayou, we’re getting $0.44/mile and $0.41/minutes out of the airport trips, so that no matter what happens you can’t beat the Gray Fox!


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

I wouldn't mind seeing KC modified a smidge. Obviously up is preferable, but from less of a pipedream I would be happy with a .10/mile drop and a .20-.25/minute increase. It takes about 4 to 5 minutes to go 1 mile in the city here almost any time of day. A 1.5 mile ride can end up taking almost 10 minutes if it's rush hour or a weekend night. Currently...
Zone 1 (which is the metro outside of downtown) 
Per Mile
$0.6142
Per Minute
$0.1012
Zone 2 (downtown and surrounding districts)
Per Mile
$0.7166
Per Minute
$0.1181
So basically if instead of increasing the per mile about .10, it would be a lot cooler if they took per minute up to .35 or .40.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

warsaw said:


> *iWork for peanuts shouldn’t be our motto*!
> 
> Here in the San Francisco Bayou, we’re getting $0.44/mile and $0.41/minutes out of the airport trips, so that no matter what happens you can’t beat the Gray Fox!


$0.41 /minute is not bad. In the Toronto market we only get $0.18/min which is really $0.13 /min after the RS companies cut.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

The answer to your title question is....A lot more than they are paying.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

85% of the amount charged to the rider, $6.00 minimum


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

85% cut, companies charge even more than they already are, pax find even more cheaper alternatives, driver and company loses. If not a flat rate, at least a reasonable % if it would keep rider prices from going up anymore. Maybe 70/30 or shit even 60/40 is better than the current 30/70, and a more realistic split.


----------



## BrainWashed (Jul 22, 2021)

When u guys say 0.40 cents per mile is it after you deduct your expenses or that’s how much uber is charging ?


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

The rates I posted for KC are what Uber pays. Assuming the same for others based on wording. Since operating cost per mile will vary from driver to driver, it's hard to say "we're getting XX" unless just talking about what is being gotten, not netted.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

In my area the mileage rate is $0.87 which seems adequate, but the time rate is only $0.15 which seems inadequate. 

The large numbers of drivers driving seems to indicate an adequate overall pay, and the refusal of drivers to wait indicates wait time is too low. If I had $0.41 per minute like you do, I'd be happy to wait more.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Based on current rates in most markets, the only cheaper alternative is walking or the bus. U/L is already charging about 80% of the taxi rate in most markets. If drivers were paid percentage, 80% minimum, based on current rates, drivers and U/L would make money, even if they lowered pax charges a hair, we’d all make money.

IMO, for X/Lyft minimum driver pay should be 80%,minimum paid amount $6.00, $6.00 cancel (100% to driver), rates charged to riders should be 60% of taxi rates. For select/comfort, pax rates stay the same, rates to drivers increase to 84%. XL rates should be charged at 85% of taxi rates, drivers paid at 80%. Black car rates should be driver set, based on market.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Frontier Guy said:


> Based on current rates in most markets, the only cheaper alternative is walking or the bus. U/L is already charging about 80% of the taxi rate in most markets. If drivers were paid percentage, 80% minimum, based on current rates, drivers and U/L would make money, even if they lowered pax charges a hair, we’d all make money.


I can't really argue against that. But Uber can and will. Going from taking ~60% of a fare to only taking 20% of a fare, surely they'd argue bigger losses and just jack up customer prices. Never mind their inability to spend properly or manage their companies properly lol. Then again, they could recoup a lot of those losses if they just upped the base and nixed all the obscene new driver spending. I've seen some pretty ridiculous quests and promotions for new drivers. They should really just focus that money into keeping drivers then they wouldn't have to hemorrhage money to attract new drivers every day. But what do i know, I'm an Uber driver lol.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> In my area the mileage rate is $0.87 which seems adequate, but the time rate is only $0.15 which seems inadequate.
> 
> The large numbers of drivers driving seems to indicate an adequate overall pay, and the refusal of drivers to wait indicates wait time is too low. If I had $0.41 per minute like you do, I'd be happy to wait more.


What about tips?


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Trafficat said:


> In my area the mileage rate is $0.87 which seems adequate, but the time rate is only $0.15 which seems inadequate.
> 
> The large numbers of drivers driving seems to indicate an adequate overall pay, and the refusal of drivers to wait indicates wait time is too low. If I had $0.41 per minute like you do, I'd be happy to wait more.


I fully agree. Already mentioned, from a realistic perspective, I would like to see KC's mile down and minute increased considerably. Wait time and time to mile ratio make it trickier to walk away ahead here (at least in the city. sure the ones who can sit in the airport lot all day in queue for whatever they make walk away ahead financially, but i aint got 12-20 hours to sit in a waiting lot just to be net profitable).


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> What about tips?


I only get tips for about 30% of my rides and they are usually $1-3. Tips are nice, but they don't make a huge difference to the bottom line. I might do 25 rides in a 10 hour day and make $15 in tips, or about $1.50 per hour in tips. And people who make you wait don't generally seem to be the ones who tip. In fact, they cause you to get less tips because more wait time in a trip means less riders in a day means less tips.


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

We should get at least $1.00/mile and $0.50/minute with a $3.00 base.
Such that a 20 minute 5 miles trip would net the driver about:
3.00 + 5.00 + 10.00 = $18.00 total


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

A long 60 mile trip taking 90 min, would be a decent fare of about, 3+60+45
Now, this's a reasonable fare for a long tiring trip,


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

My local taxi rate is $2.60 per mile. $27.00 per hour (.45 per minute).

So I think $1.80 per mile and $0.35 per minute would be good for X

Driver gets 80% and Uber gets 20%.

There would be a drop in demand and an increase in false accusations as a result. The number of ants would increase exponentially. Reliability would skyrocket.

Now let me tell you about the bus service in my area.... 

For $4 they will pick you up in a van from a corner near your house, take you anywhere you want in the service area and give you a bus pass good for the entire day so you can get home. $2 if you're a senior, a veteran, or are on medicare. The drivers make $58,000 per year to start. Supervisors $100k+. It costs the city millions to operate this service.

Uber needs to be less like a public service and be more taxi-like. My city bus service needs to stop trying to be a non-profit Uber.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

spinal cabbage I'm impressed You know what the competition is at price wise. we should be a little less than the cabs to promote riding if Uber and lyft paid for our cars first Then we can talk about a fair wage Federal government has a law protecting employees from being abused by their employer Drive your car for work for an employer to cheap to provide a vehicle all companies must pay over 55 cents per mile..if we were employees that would include miles to pickup and to destination. 
Sacramento Rate was $2.55 mile in 2013
Bay area rate
$1.85 2014
$1.55 2015
$1.35 2016
$1.15 2017
$1.05 2018
$ .90 2019
.80 2020
.65 2021 can't make money driving economy even with a prius company didn't lower the price to riders they raised the trip charge and don't pay drivers for surge after events but have dats from previous events and charge same
the minute charge for economy is bull Why compensate a driver with expeience the same as a newbee why pay per minute based on the vehicle 
15 cents a minute 30 cents $9 to $18 i hour ....it's really $4.50 -$9 .t's only from pick up to drop most of our mileage is getting there and then getting back after drop off. 

Lyft don't add the toll to estimated earnings on appointments and why a range base the estimate using data you have paid out less any tolls 
First pay us for our car. Then pay us 85% of the fare and if that sounds like too much buy some cars and employees to drive wash and do some maintenance and return lost items etc.........
paid over $300 gas last week... maybe pay gas for the top driver in every market and share the results so we can have some friendly competition.


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

$2.62 for a short Uber trip?
That's too low and not even worth getting out of bed for.


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

*"Bay area rate*
_*$1.85 2014
$1.55 2015
$1.35 2016
$1.15 2017
$1.05 2018
$ .90 2019
.80 2020*_
*.65 2021 *can't make money driving economy even with a prius "

_That's what I call regressive pricing in the face of skyrocketing inflation, especially since the Covid Pandemic!_


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Minimum $10 for shorty or $3 per mile. So basically cab rates or better.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

warsaw said:


> *"Bay area rate*
> _*$1.85 2014
> $1.55 2015
> $1.35 2016
> ...


There were also lots of surge in most of those years and bonuses for hitting performance goals.


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

Ironically, many of these techies will go out and spend $10-$15 on one bar drink and tip the bartender $2-$5 without batting an eye. But, ***** and complain when they have to pay more than $15 for a short Uber trip and refuse to ****ing tip even a single dollar.

Such a bunch of assholes!


----------

